# 1000 Dollar 8 Footer



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

I had a run of small jobs this last week. Bought one 8 already had mud and tape.I was in and out all the jobs maybe 20 hours and no long drive.
It was all unplanned it just happen.

JOBS 
1 10 small repairs in a bar. 250
2 one small ceiling repair. 80
3 Two thirty inch butts
ceiling repair. 250
4 30 pot light repairs. 450


total 1030 


More please


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Way to go. Sometimes the littlel ones are the best. I have a minium service charge of $100.00 Plus tax.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Im doing small jobs too at the moment, They arnt to bad, Half day here and there, They can add up and get you by, Good rest between the bigger jobs that drain you.


----------

